# Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 17 )



## ripjack13 (Apr 24, 2016)

This weeks Question is in honor of Tony. 

*Hand tools or Power tools....*
*Which do you prefer? And why?*





Tclem said:


> The questions is to complicated for a simple minded Mississippian like myself. I will wait until next week for a simpler more dumbed down question.








**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
Carolinans, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the Missippiaiaaiisssppiiian too...


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 24, 2016)

What about hand held power tools?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 24, 2016)

Dag nabbit....it's supposed to be a simple question. Now you just went and confused @Tclem

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 24, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Dag nabbit....it's supposed to be a simple question. Now you just went and confused @Tclem



Shoes confuse @Tclem so that doesn't surprise me

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 24, 2016)

I prefer both- each has it's purpose. Love my block plane but not when I am planing a 20" wide slab............. I want this then

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 24, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Shoes confuse @Tclem so that doesn't surprise me



Only when he is counting.........

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 24, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> What about hand held power tools?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 24, 2016)

I do 95% of my work with power tools. I started out woodworking before the internet came along and was mostly self-taught. Power tools were what I gravitated to and worked with, I never learned how to use most hand tools. Now I guess it's just a case of what I'm used to. At some point I would like to expand more into hand tool work and learn it. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Apr 24, 2016)

Pffff, 20" slabs.





Try cutting these with a spinning noisy tool.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (Apr 24, 2016)

Chimps and electricity. Not a good mix.






Monkeys and electricity. Not a good mix. The ape was lucky, the Japs killed the power but Brink's cousin wasn't so lucky. Stupid monkeys.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## justallan (Apr 24, 2016)

Generally power tools, mainly because I'm lazy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 24, 2016)

I'm a power tool guy mostly but I do like hand tools too. Something about using a hand tool to complete a task that just soothes the soul. Hand planes are very cool and my colection is growing, I also have a weakness for Japanese pull saws.
Still trying to find a no. 2 stanley plane
Heck I have even been thinking of making a hand plane from a block of stainless steel that I aquired, just a thought at this time, but it is something I would enjoy doing I think. How cool is it to use tools that you made, very cool I can tell you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Apr 24, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> I'm a power tool guy mostly but I do like hand tools too. Something about using a hand tool to complete a task that just soothes the soul. Hand planes are very cool and my colection is growing, I also have a weakness for Japanese pull saws.
> Still trying to find a no. 2 stanley plane
> Heck I have even been thinking of making a hand plane from a block of stainless steel that I aquired, just a thought at this time, but it is something I would enjoy doing I think. How cool is it to use tools that you made, very cool I can tell you.



I bought some hand plane kits from a guy a couple years ago. When I run across them I'll send you one. I want to say they are similar to a No. 5 jack plane. They are dovetailed sole with nice brass parts and very well made.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 24, 2016)

Power tools for time saving. Don't have enough time as it is. I will use hand tools when results of efforts will enhance the final product. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 24, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I bought some hand plane kits from a guy a couple years ago. When I run across them I'll send you one. I want to say they are similar to a No. 5 jack plane. They are dovetailed sole with nice brass parts and very well made.


I remember a guy that used to produce kits, I can't remember his name though, or if he still makes them.
My vision is to mill out a plane from a solid block of stainless steel, I wonder if it can be done?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 24, 2016)

I bet it can and you're the man to do it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tclem (Apr 24, 2016)

What's the difference ?


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 24, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I bought some hand plane kits from a guy a couple years ago. When I run across them I'll send you one. I want to say they are similar to a No. 5 jack plane. They are dovetailed sole with nice brass parts and very well made.



@Kevin - Wow, If you run across more than one and want to sell one of those kits please let me know. I've been watching guys build them and would love to make one for myself.

Back to the original intent of the question, I go both ways. Each has their place. If I'm going to drill a couple holes, a brace and bit or an eggbeater drill is fast, easy and gets the job done. If I have to drill 500 holes I'm going to use a drill press. 

More and more though I'm finding the pleasure in a good hand tool to make some of the things I do and also finding that with correct setup and sharp blades I can do many things almost as fast and without the noise, setup time, and even safety risks. I had to tongue and groove some pieces of wood a while back for those benches I made. I was able to cut the tongues and grooves on all 4 pieces with my Stanley 48 plane in less than an hour and if I'd used the table saw or router table, figure 20-30 minutes to drag everything out (In my tiny shop all the big tools stay in the corners) Hook up dust collection, install the correct blades or bits and then do the boards it probably wouldn't have saved me all that much time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (Apr 24, 2016)

Power tools mostly. I'm not man enough or patient enough to use a treadle or bow lathe- I like to work on bigger pieces.
For occasional flatwork I'm a hybrid kind of guy--since time in the shop is premium item, I like to be efficient & not get bogged down on one project.


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 24, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Monkeys and electricity. Not a good mix. The ape was lucky, the Japs killed the power but Brink's cousin wasn't so lucky. Stupid monkeys.




Actually got to see that one one time! Neighbor had a spider monkey when I was a kid, and it used to run loose in the yard. Ran around on the power lines frequently, until it reached up from the ground wire and grabbed one of the top wires. Heard a big BRRRRTTTTTT, saw a big white flash, and there layed a little pile of smoking monkey on the ground! We were all standing their wide eyed sayin, "HOLY #^*@... DID YOU SEE THAT bat guana?!!!


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 24, 2016)

Power tools mostly... I've learned to work smarter not harder with age. If the job dictates hand tools I do use them, but if I can cut it, grind it, or polish with a cord or air line attached,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert (Apr 25, 2016)

For me it's mostly power tools. It's how I got started and I've just not used the hand tools enough to feel comfortable with them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CWS (Apr 25, 2016)

DAH! POWER TOOLS

Reactions: Like 1


----------

